# Canadian source for FR4/G10 turret board



## jimt11 (Jun 6, 2012)

I am looking for a Canadian source for FR4/G10 epoxy fiberboard to use for making turret boards. I would prefer to get blank board material for my own designs. Please let me know where you get you blank boards.

Thanks
Jim


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Jim ....Welcome !! Hope you enjoy this great forum and post often.

You might want to contact these folks. They could get phenolic in large sheets when I enquired (NOT cheap though):

*Redwood Plastics Corp*



Address:
975 Bleams Rd.,
Kitchener ON, 
N2E 3Z5




 

519-725-6111
519-725-6115
888-669-8922
[email protected]
www.redwoodplastics.com

Also, just for a laugh for you, I bought thick copper clad (both sides) material at Orion Electronics on Lancaster (near Victoria St.) because a friend told me that the copper could be peeled off. 

YES...It can be peeled....but it is one h*ll of a painstaking job !! 
However, the price was reasonable and the board is great.

Hope this helps. 

A good laugh, if nothing else.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Try here
Browse for Products | Newark/element14 Canada

These are about the least expensive you'll find. Look up the catalogue pages online for more details.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

If you want to custom cut your boards...........
I ended up making my own blank material bescause of the weird stuff I'm into with circuit board designs v.s. cost effectiveness.
LOUDHIZPre.jpg 1024×768 pixels
Low cost method is to layer 3 sheets of fine weave fibreglass cloth into a cookie sheet (with sides) that has been prepped with an automotive paste wax or release mold wax.You can use 2 part epoxy (low odour),I have found good success with _laminating_ fibreglass resign.(major stink!)
It's stays somewhat flexible after curing and if you do a couple of cookie sheets at a time, is pretty cheap.
If you go with the fibreglass resin, I would recommend doing the mixing, pouring and curing out doors.
A straight edge and a hefty box cutter/utility knife to score and cut to size works well.


----------



## jimt11 (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I was drooling over the blank boards at TubeDepot and noticed that they had a 25% off sale. It paid for my shipping. I bought enough to last me a long time.

Jim


----------



## Uncledede (Oct 23, 2013)

loudtubeamps said:


> If you want to custom cut your boards...........
> I ended up making my own blank material bescause of the weird stuff I'm into with circuit board designs v.s. cost effectiveness.
> LOUDHIZPre.jpg 1024×768 pixels
> Low cost method is to layer 3 sheets of fine weave fibreglass cloth into a cookie sheet (with sides) that has been prepped with an automotive paste wax or release mold wax.You can use 2 part epoxy (low odour),I have found good success with _laminating_ fibreglass resign.(major stink!)
> ...


I used to make molds and plugs for fibreglass truckcaps ...etc... we used to use in the mold an air line glassed in. once the greenware was ready and you trim the edge you plug the tip into a air line (100psi)and it pops it from the mold .... much easier to remove without any hassle.


----------

